# Annoying Commercials



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Right now I have 2 commercials that grate so much on my nerves. The fist is Empire Flooring the happy home makers store. That blond sang Santa Baby at least 6 to 8 times right before Christmas. . This one is like nails on a chalkboard. I did not think I could find one that would be worse; but I have!

I do not care for any cell phone commercial they are all obnoxious!

This one I dislike more than any other cell phone company commercial. This one makes me want to vomit. It is for a company called Boost. The lady is on a tandem bike with a guy behind her. Flapping him in his face are her armpit hairs that are longer than her arms. She says oh you think this is wrong? I think high cell phone bills are wrong.
Anyone else have annoying commercials they want to vent about?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ That commercial is really bad. I've never seen it before. Here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT89qfDx3yM


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Thank you for posting that my explanation does not do it justice. It still makes me want to vomit.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have to agree on the Empire commercials, they originated in Chicago so I've had the pleasure of seeing them all for 38 years of my life! I do kinda miss the old guy. That phone number is deeply embedded in my brain. I could probably tell you that number quicker than my own cell phone number! :HistericalSmiley: 

I do love the new T-mobile commercial when the husbands butt calls his wifes phone! That cracks me up...pun intended! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I agree!!! But now that we're on the subject of commercials, I just LOVE the freecreditreport.com commercials! I think that guy is so funny and the songs are so catchy! I actually have one of them set as my ringtone


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 3 2009, 01:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737908


> I have to agree on the Empire commercials, they originated in Chicago so I've had the pleasure of seeing them all for 38 years of my life! I do kinda miss the old guy. That phone number is deeply embedded in my brain. I could probably tell you that number quicker than my own cell phone number! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I do love the new T-mobile commercial when the husbands butt calls his wifes phone! That cracks me up...pun intended! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: That is a funny one

Here's what one, of many dogs, think of all the Empire commercials ~ LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfhia0Bxfrs&NR=1


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 3 2009, 12:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737918


> QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 3 2009, 01:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737908





> I have to agree on the Empire commercials, they originated in Chicago so I've had the pleasure of seeing them all for 38 years of my life! I do kinda miss the old guy. That phone number is deeply embedded in my brain. I could probably tell you that number quicker than my own cell phone number! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I do love the new T-mobile commercial when the husbands butt calls his wifes phone! That cracks me up...pun intended! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: That is a funny one

Here's what one, of many dogs, think of all the Empire commercials ~ LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfhia0Bxfrs&NR=1
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG! That is FUNNY! :HistericalSmiley: Poor doggie!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I do love the new T-mobile commercial when the husbands butt calls his wifes phone! That cracks me up...pun intended! :HistericalSmiley:
[/QUOTE]



I LOVE that one as well.........I do not like ANY of the Travelosity commercials, that little nome guys gives me the creeeeepppppssss!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I hate any of the commercials that suddenly are soooooo much louder than the tone of the show I'm watching and will mute them immediately! the latest one for Optium online is starting to get on my nerves. It seems to be on every few minutes .

I like the T-mobile commercial too... 

I Love  the little gecko for Geigo.. Any of their other ad slots are so lame, but the little lizard , I think are cleverly done.

I love most of the Clydesdale ads for budweiser.

I think the ads where "mom" is admonishing the family for 'tossing' the left over minutes is cute concept.

I love from time to time when there is a show on the world's cleverest ads.... many of the foreign ones are very well done.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I love the one with the woman who is obsessed with the roll over minutes for the cell phone :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Mar 3 2009, 01:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737864


> Right now I have 2 commercials that grate so much on my nerves. The fist is Empire Flooring the happy home makers store. That blond sang Santa Baby at least 6 to 8 times right before Christmas. . This one is like nails on a chalkboard. I did not think I could find one that would be worse; but I have!
> 
> I do not care for any cell phone commercial they are all obnoxious!
> 
> ...


oh yeah, the empire one with that happy cartoon man...lol.

the armpit one....I can't believe that!! how gross !!! I havent' seen it. There is another gross one, where a chubby office guy turns and sneezes in slow motion to show all the germs and stuff from his sneeze, just as a girl walks up behind him , and she is disgusted.... I don't even know what cold product it's for I turn it off so fast. it is grossing me out just writing this.

The Jitterbug cell phone !!! when I hear them sing "Jitterbug" it drives me crazy :smpullhair: 

I laugh at the products used to improve hearing and listen in on others conversations, it's that promoting good honest behavior in people ??? :biggrin: 

And doesn't everyone love the Shamwow guy ???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm glad you started this post as I've been watching more tv lately and the commercials are driving me crazy!!!! :smpullhair: 

I HATE the new Geico commercials with that pile of money with two eyes showing up everywhere - that is so stupid. It's not even funny in the least. But I do like the little geco lizard ads.


But I love the one (I think it's for Ikea?) where the woman is at the cash register and thinks they've rung up her purchase wrong, she's walking quickly in the parking lot saying "start the car!!!...start the car!!!" and when her and her husband are driving off the woman is yelling "woooooooooo!!!!" like she got away with something. I laugh every time I see it....and my daughter says that IS me. :shocked: :blush: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't stand the hairy armpit one either. I try to not watch any commercials, it actually irritates me if I can't fast forward through the commercials. :smpullhair:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have to agree on the Empire commercials, they originated in Chicago so I've had the pleasure of seeing them all for 38 years of my life! 
Here's what one, of many dogs, think of all the Empire commercials ~
Maybe I should have howled instead of reaching for the remote to mute. 

As I have said I do not like any cell phone commercials including the one with the girl talking to his butt. I think it is degrading to male and female audiences.

I really do have a sense of humor but not about these!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The Freecreditreport.com commercials make me laugh for the most part. I especially LOVE the pirate
one where at the end he bobs his head and has that overbite. ROTFL He makes me laugh every time!

I agree, the armpit hair is digusting and stupid, but I guess everyone has their own sense of what's funny.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

The cell phone butt commercial annoys me, especially when they play it over and over again during one show. The armpit hair one is just gross. I had to look at it a few times before I realized that that was not hair from her head. The money and eyeball one makes no sense. Maybe since the economy has gone down hill, they've had to reduce the amount of money to make commercials.

I did have to laugh one day because I was watching my soap, and they were discretely (or maybe indiscretely) advertising during the show. One of the people on the soap was cleaning up his restaurant and there was a box of Magic Erasers sitting on the counter, and he was just going on and on to everybody else about how wonderful these were. Then he went into the back room to get some more, and I'm assuming one of his employees was in the back and handed him some more, and he looked just like Mr. Clean. I was cracking up and thinking how clever they were. I've noticed other items they've advertised also on the show, like someone was wearing an Adidas jacket. 

Sorry I've gotten off topic, but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I like the butt commercial because it's so true to life! I can't tell you how many times my DH's butt called me when he had his Blackberry! He now has the G1 that sometimes calls me too...it's that darn touch screen. I also have called people but not due to my butt...due to my phone being loose in my bag. 

I always make DH laugh because I'm forever saying that all commercials should have to get my OK before being released!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

There are a lot of commercials that make me click the "mute" button as fast as I can. 

But my favorite commercials are the ones from Avis... they are so clever and funny. I can't get enough of them!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lmBAf4TKVw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6rQThZ1AM0


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL!! That Boost Mobile/armpit hair commercial is funny. :HistericalSmiley: It's gross, but funny.  

I agree about the T-Mobile/butt-dialing commercial! That's a good one.

I think the LeBron James/Nike commercials are hilarious. I don't think they air these much any more, 

but I always thought they were funny. There are a lot more of them on YouTube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnfBcb2kusc...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsoP6bjADic...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSycF_mTtHM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yKtUYMPYFk...feature=related

Edited to add: For those who didn't know, LeBron James plays all of the characters in these commercials. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ones i can't stand:
--anything with Billy Mays. WHY IS HE ALWAYS SCREAMING AT ME??????? MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--Shamwow guy. Stop. Stop with the stupid headset. And now with the "Slap Chop"? Stop it. I want to punch him in the face when I hear him say "You're gonna love my nuts!" 
--song that doesnt get out of my head for days.... Hovaround. "You can go go go in your Hovaround!...." Gahhh. I don't care if I become a complete invalid. I will NOT go ANYwhere in ANY Hovaround.

ones i love:
--Geico... both the gecko and the eyeballs. The eyeballs are just so random, and the Rockwell song is perfect. The one in the Chinese restaurant is hilarious and I crack up every time.
--anything with the FreeCreditReport.com guys. 
--Flo from Progressive Insurance. LOVE HER! We had a staff meeting last month, and our director interrupted to say "I'm sorry.. but Ann Marie, it just hit me who you remind me of... Flo from the Prog Ads!!!!" I have never been so flattered. I LOVE her. LOVE. HER. 

and if you're in the Cleveland area and are a night owl like myself, you must love the Norton Furniture ads. if you're not in Cleveland... to fill you in, the ads are SUPPOSED to be low-budget campy looking, and he talks that way in real life (I think he had said he was kicked in the throat as a child and never regained his "normal" voice). here's a youtube video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do0sm7pzstM

and these are only shown stupidly late at night. luckily, you won't have to worry about nightmares, since you're obviously not sleeping at that hour anyway.

i love this thread


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

the ones that annoy me are the kleenex commercials where they go around touching things touch touch touch feel..


seriously who does that


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Mar 3 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738223


> ones i can't stand:
> --anything with Billy Mays. WHY IS HE ALWAYS SCREAMING AT ME??????? MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --Shamwow guy. Stop. Stop with the stupid headset. And now with the "Slap Chop"? Stop it. I want to punch him in the face when I hear him say "You're gonna love my nuts!"
> --song that doesnt get out of my head for days.... Hovaround. "You can go go go in your Hovaround!...." Gahhh. I don't care if I become a complete invalid. I will NOT go ANYwhere in ANY Hovaround.
> ...



OMG! You kill me! I concur with everything you've said! And that furniture ad was enough to kill me!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lest we not forget the GasX commercial....graduated top of his gas and
her son Rip is on line toot. LMBO! It always makes me laugh.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 3 2009, 05:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737980


> But I love the one (I think it's for Ikea?) where the woman is at the cash register and thinks they've rung up her purchase wrong, she's walking quickly in the parking lot saying "start the car!!!...start the car!!!" and when her and her husband are driving off the woman is yelling "woooooooooo!!!!" like she got away with something. I laugh every time I see it....and my daughter says that IS me. :shocked: :blush: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


OMG, I love this commercial too! Patrick and I crack up every time we see it! 

The shamwow guy makes me laugh, but is also annoying..."we're gonna do this in real time" the thing I hate about the commercial is that when they first came out the commercial when doing the comparison used to say "this lasts FOREVER" but now with a completely obvious dubbed voice over it says "this lasts 10 YEARS" lol it's so ridiculous 

I also agree with the commercials that are way too loud, our Vonage commercials are like that and I have to mute the tv, I hate it!!! The other one i could do without (I think they're only in the west) is for Sit'n'Sleep, the guy in his high pitched nasally voice says "we'll beat anyones advertised price or your mattress is FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!" and he also has a "partner" named Irwin who whenever there is a sale proclaims "you're killing me Laaaarry!" I think because I have been hearing these for over 26 years now that I am just over them. I do like the Zatarans commercials where the people think they are at Mardi Gras, they always make me laugh! "throw me something mister!" The subway commercial where the people are busting out of their clothes and breaking chairs while eating fast food cracks me up too!! OH and the armpit commercial. So gross!

LOL the 'antiques' rollover minutes commercial is on right now. Very funny!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How about those stupid White Castle Crave commercials? That music makes me mental!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I cringe when the Swiffer "Baby Come Back" commercials air, especially the one with the mariachi singers. I'm not sure if it's because that song was one of my heartbreak songs in my teenage years, or if it's just plain irritating to me. 

Thankfully they stopped playing it every other commercial but NOW there is a new Mc Fish McDonald's commercial that also bugs me. 

A commercial that I do like is All State with the actor (I'm terrible at naming who they are) who says "are you in good hands?". He just has a certain way of saying that phrase that always makes me go hummmm. :blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Mar 3 2009, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738225


> the ones that annoy me are the kleenex commercials where they go around touching things touch touch touch feel..
> 
> 
> seriously who does that[/B]



i had no idea what they were doing or why...no wonder


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I hate all of them :smpullhair: and think they are an insult to the intelligence of anyone with an IQ over 60. My solution - DVR everything, watch it , when I want, and fast forward through the commercials. It also saves at least 15 minutes on every one-hour show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Mar 3 2009, 05:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738230


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Mar 3 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738223





> ones i can't stand:
> --anything with Billy Mays. WHY IS HE ALWAYS SCREAMING AT ME??????? MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --Shamwow guy. Stop. Stop with the stupid headset. And now with the "Slap Chop"? Stop it. I want to punch him in the face when I hear him say "You're gonna love my nuts!"
> --song that doesnt get out of my head for days.... Hovaround. "You can go go go in your Hovaround!...." Gahhh. I don't care if I become a complete invalid. I will NOT go ANYwhere in ANY Hovaround.
> ...



OMG! You kill me! I concur with everything you've said! And that furniture ad was enough to kill me!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I never noticed his voice until my father mentioned it and now it annoys me all the time. don't get me wrong I like the shamwow guy but he reminds me of those troll like cartoon characters that are in a cough syrup commercial...i think they are the mucus that's running away once someone takes the cough syrup. 


the blond girl rolling her eyes in the swiffer commercials when she sees the mop out on the lawn...cracks me up.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

what about the guy who sends you software to try and the little 3 year old girl from the lady knows more about computers than she does ? That little girl is 3 years old for how long now ??? she sure is not growing up.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738468


> I cringe when the Swiffer "Baby Come Back" commercials air, especially the one with the mariachi singers. I'm not sure if it's because that song was one of my heartbreak songs in my teenage years, or if it's just plain irritating to me.[/B]


oooooooooooooooh i totally forgot about that one!! debbie, the mariachi one is my FAVORITE, even! i will NEVER tire of it, lol, and i sing it all the time when i swiffer the floors at work, but funny, i'm never serenaded by ANYONE while swiffering.... so i have to serenade myself


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Mar 3 2009, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738509


> what about the guy who sends you software to try and the little 3 year old girl from the lady knows more about computers than she does ? That little girl is 3 years old for how long now ??? she sure is not growing up.[/B]


LOL! She probably has kids of her own at this point! :HistericalSmiley: 

Again, this guy is from Chicagoland! He is a direct descendant of the man that founded my hometown of Naperville. He grew up in St. Charles, Il. Too funny!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Mar 3 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738223


> ones i can't stand:
> --anything with Billy Mays. WHY IS HE ALWAYS SCREAMING AT ME??????? MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --Shamwow guy. Stop. Stop with the stupid headset. And now with the "Slap Chop"? Stop it. I want to punch him in the face when I hear him say "You're gonna love my nuts!"[/B]


LMAO. Oh, my goodness, I couldn't agree with you more!! 

I've never understood Billy Mays' screaming approach to hawking products. :HistericalSmiley: Is all that shouting supposed to make me want to buy his stuff??

And what the heck is up with that Shamwow/Slap Chop dude's headset??? Can someone please explain to me why he is always wearing one? LMAO. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Mar 4 2009, 03:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738617


> QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Mar 3 2009, 12:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738223





> ones i can't stand:
> --anything with Billy Mays. WHY IS HE ALWAYS SCREAMING AT ME??????? MAKE HIM STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> --Shamwow guy. Stop. Stop with the stupid headset. And now with the "Slap Chop"? Stop it. I want to punch him in the face when I hear him say "You're gonna love my nuts!"[/B]


LMAO. Oh, my goodness, I couldn't agree with you more!! 

I've never understood Billy Mays' screaming approach to hawking products. :HistericalSmiley: Is all that shouting supposed to make me want to buy his stuff??

And what the heck is up with that Shamwow/Slap Chop dude's headset??? Can someone please explain to me why he is always wearing one? LMAO. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Billy Mays drives me nuts! And the Shamwow guy... Ugh!!!! We have a local commercial for Premier Ford in Columbus that just drives me nuts! He always ends it saying I don't lie to you! Also, columbus nissan, with three characters named Peso Little, Delois Price, and I can't remember the other one.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Mar 3 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738468


> I cringe when the Swiffer "Baby Come Back" commercials air, especially the one with the mariachi singers. I'm not sure if it's because that song was one of my heartbreak songs in my teenage years, or if it's just plain irritating to me.[/B]


 oh, is that the one with the door bell? any commercial with door bell drives us crazy. I don't think there is any commercial out there that I like, they are all too loud and I change the channel and I forget to go back to the show I was watching. so I just stopped watching all together.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL.....this my my new favorite commerial...its a Heineken Commercial.....here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIutgtzwhAc...feature=related

~Daisy


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Mar 4 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738797


> LOL.....this my my new favorite commerial...its a Heineken Commercial.....here it is
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIutgtzwhAc...feature=related
> 
> ~Daisy[/B]


OMG! That is FUNNY! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That's not on here in the states! Wish it was!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, the new "Potty Dance" for Pull-Ups is enough to make me climb the walls, I can't stand that mans voice!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

how about the cartoon bears that seem to think that bits of toilet paper left behind is a big problem. Are people really plagued by problem toilet paper ?

there is a father /son car dealership one, Jeffrey Toyota I think (Jeffrey is the son) where they compete for business....they aren't too bad, but so dry.....come to Jeffrey and you'll get a free do *** CD etc etc.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love this petco dog apparel commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKx17VHSUc...feature=related


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Mar 7 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740654


> I love this petco dog apparel commercial:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKx17VHSUc...feature=related[/B]



that's a good one.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Mar 4 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739181


> how about the cartoon bears that seem to think that bits of toilet paper left behind is a big problem. Are people really plagued by problem toilet paper ?[/B]



I absolutely HATE those stupid bear "toilet paper" commercials!!! They are disgusting to say the least!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

In the last week or so I have discovered a new "most annoying". It's the new Comcast commercial that's animation where they sing C-O-M-C-A-S-T. It was catchy the first time but as much as it's on - OMG!

:thmbdn:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

side note, I actually saw the Empire Man once in person when I was quite younger at Benihanas (sp). I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago and he was there at the one in Skokie. I was probably like 12 (oh my 21 years ago). He was so drunk..I'll never forget seeing his red, rosy face and how intoxicated he was!!! 

I hate the hoover commercials with "at last"...they ruined that song for me!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (rpcvkatherine @ Mar 9 2009, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742225


> side note, I actually saw the Empire Man once in person when I was quite younger at Benihanas (sp). I grew up in the suburbs of Chicago and he was there at the one in Skokie. I was probably like 12 (oh my 21 years ago). He was so drunk..I'll never forget seeing his red, rosy face and how intoxicated he was!!!
> 
> I hate the hoover commercials with "at last"...they ruined that song for me![/B]


The Empire Man drunk??? Oh, I would have paid money to see that!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, the Billy Mays comments cracked me up!

I can't stand the Alltel commercials. I hate Alltel and that Chad guy need to go play in traffic. I also hate any commercial that says they're cheaper when I know from esperience they're not. I want yell "liar!" at the tv. Not that I would ever talk to the television, LOL.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How about the all the DTV commercials/PSA's? I was looking so forward to February 12th and now we have to see them until June 12th! As if the commercials aren't bad enough, it's on every single news channel too!!!


----------

